# Tempo e clima



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2013 às 23:16)

Quando o tempo passa a clima


Os caças nuvens


O tempo de amanhã


EuroNews.PT


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mai 2013 às 12:41)

Reportagens bem interessantes!


----------

